# mystery part for 25hp Evinrude



## txneal (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a 1973 25hp Evinrude, model 25302A. I've been searching for a part that I thought would be simple to locate, but have had no luck, so I'm hoping that one of you guys may have a suggestion. The part in question is a small retainer...I think it is made of nylon or some type of plastic. It is the retainer for the rod that connects the choke lever to the throttle plate. The purpose of this linkage is to slightly crack open the throttle when the choke is engaged and then to allow the throttle to operate, unobstructed, once the choke is let off. 

I have searched the evinrude parts site and looked at diagrams of the carb for this motor, but the retainer is not pictured in the diagram. I thought that perhaps someone had put the wrong retainer on this motor, but I've looked at photographs in the Evinrude shop manual and I can cleary see the retainer in the picture, so I know its the right one. I have the old one, but it is broken in half and can't be put back together, so I need to find another one. I've searched eBay and have done numerous internet searches, trying to locate this little retainer, but I have come up empty handed. If anyone has a lead on where to find this part or knows of some other alternative to get the choke to function properly, I would much appreciate your input.


----------



## grizzly (Apr 27, 2009)

dont know if you've tried this site yet, it's where i got my carb part for an 80 rude.
https://shop2.evinrude.com/ext/index.aspx?s1=a3e3b0ff5d2f82ff0fa067f3f8d88fe4


----------



## txneal (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks, Grizzly, but I've already checked there and I can't locate any reference to this part. For some reason, they don't show it in the diagram. I tried calling to talk to someone, but there is a recording that says they don't offer technical assistance on anything older than 1989, I believe. I'll keep looking...I need to find it somewhere. I even tried fabricating a part to replace it. My homemade part works to crack open the throttle during choking as it should, but then it gets in a bind at full throttle and gets stuck wide open! I just need to locate the original part and fix it right, so maybe someone will recongnize what part I'm talking about and can let me know how to find one. Thanks again for any and all attemtps to help me out.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Apr 27, 2009)

if its the part that i think it is it is not availabe any more had to get it 2 years ago and they told me at the shop it was the last one they had and it wasnt being made ant more have you got a picture of it have you tried to look for an old motor to take it off of that


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Apr 27, 2009)

check at the auto parts store some of the old carbs used the same thing


----------



## Macgyver (Apr 27, 2009)

is it part #53 in this pic?


----------



## txneal (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if it is part number 53 or not. It looks slightly similar, but it is a lousy drawing of it if that is it. It is the part that would connect the rod, #54, to the top righthand hole in the plate on #12. I've been having some problems with my camera, but I'll try to get a friend to come by and get a photo of the broken part I have and then maybe someone will recognize it. I actually live in a desert and have to drive quite some distance to water, so there are no parts motors lying around anywhere near where I live. The motor runs really great, so its frustrating to not be able to find this little retainer in order to have it function exactly as it should. I'll keep looking and I'll make another attempt at fabricating a part if I have to, but I would really like to just buy this little piece of plastic and install it and be done with it! I don't have much experience with these motors, but from what I am seeing in the evinrude diagrams online, it appears that this same carburetor was used on several models during this time period, so there must be some of these retainers somewhere!!! Again, I appreciate all of your attempts to help me out!


----------



## txneal (Apr 27, 2009)

by the way, Macgyver, what year and model is that diagram from that you posted? It is almost identical to the diagram I am seeing for my model's carb, but just slightly different, so I'm wondering where to find it. Thanks!


----------



## Rawdawg (Apr 28, 2009)

Try to "thread" a small grey wirenut, or just the spring out of a wirenut , onto the end of the shaft.(cause Im sure the wirenut would be too deep), with a thin flat washer..or
You could carefully groove the shaft with a pair of dikes and put a cir-clip on it ?
Im just a hacker tryin to help..
I found this site ..https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/EVINRUDE/1973/25302A

I think the part you need may also be used on remote controlled airplane linkages too, Im thinking I have seen something in the hobby shop. I used to do rc planes and rc cars..
Similar to automotive interior door lock and window linkages and such, but smaller..
Lawnmower shop may have something too.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Apr 28, 2009)

is this what your looking for


----------



## txneal (Apr 28, 2009)

Hardwatergrandpa....if you posted a pic, I can't see it for some reason.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Apr 28, 2009)

the pictures are still there give it a few min to load up and see if they show up


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Apr 28, 2009)

the pictures were in the pm you sent me so go back to the tread and they should load up just wait for them


----------



## txneal (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll have to wait until I get home this afternoon to see the pics. This computer that I'm using has a filter that is preventing me from accessing the pics. I'll be curious to see if you have posted a pic of what I'm talking about. Thanks!


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Apr 28, 2009)

ill try to check back tonight if thats the part you need ill call the shop over here and see if they have it if youd like


----------



## txneal (Apr 28, 2009)

Hardwatergrampa: Yes, that's it! I've been unable to locate one of those anywhere. I would really appreciate if you would check on that at your local shop for me. Also, if you can, please find out what the Evinrude part number is. I have looked at a lot of Evinrude carburetor diagrams and cannot seem to find this part included in any of them. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## txneal (Apr 29, 2009)

I guess you haven't had a chance to get back online yet, Hardwatergrampa, but if you find out anything about the availability of the part, please let me know. Also, if anyone here recognizes this retainer from the photo and knows how I might find one or what the part number is, I would really appreciate any leads. I have found some used carburetors for sale on eBay that seem to have this part attached to the linkage, but I would rather not have to purchase an entire carb just to get this one little retainer. I suppose it may come to that if I can't locate one any other way. Thanks again to anyone who can offer some help.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Apr 29, 2009)

i have some old motors out back ill take a look this weekend to see if any of them have the part ill check at the boat shop this weekend also what was the year and ser. # of the motor


----------



## txneal (Apr 29, 2009)

It's Evinrude 1973 25hp Sportster, model number 25302. Thanks for taking the time to look for one for me. It's amazing how such a simple little part can stall progress when you can't locate one. I'm sure that, one way or another, I'll end up finding it somewhere...I'm glad I found this site as it seems like a likely place to make a good contact. Thanks again!


----------



## hardwatergrampa (May 1, 2009)

i checked the motors out back nothing even close ill try to hit the boat store in the morning


----------



## txneal (May 2, 2009)

thank you for checking!!!...and please let me know if you find out anything at the boat store. Even a part number would be great at this point, so I would know what to ask for as I look for it.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (May 3, 2009)

txneal said:


> thank you for checking!!!...and please let me know if you find out anything at the boat store. Even a part number would be great at this point, so I would know what to ask for as I look for it.



no parts # iam going to have a frind check a place near his work to see if they can come up with something posted the picture on a couple sites but no luck ther yet as of right now


----------



## hardwatergrampa (May 3, 2009)

#9 Today, 12:38 PM 
F_R 
Fleet Admiral
Join Date: Jul 2006
Posts: 8,795 

Re: 1973 evinrude part I D 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The picture is correct, that is the way it is and that is the way it goes. Whoever drew the parts list goofed up and left it out. However, the same part is used to retain all the throttle and choke links on the 1970 (and other) 60hp. It is part number 313329, Retainer. About $3 at the BRP website. 



got this reply from iboats site good luck let me know how you make out


----------



## txneal (May 3, 2009)

Hardwatergrandpa: Thank you very much for all of the effort you put into helping me out with this....mystery solved!!!! I actually had finally figured it out today and came up with the same part number. I went to eBay and started looking at photos of Evinrude carbs to see if I could locate one with this retainer on it. As I was searching, I found a carb from a 1984 35hp that showed a picture of this retainer on the linkage. I went to the Evinrude site and searched for the exploded view of this carb and, sure enough, there it was...part number 0313329, Retainer, throttle lever! I don't know how many of those diagrams I searched that did not show the retainer at all. It shows another part in its place that simply doesn't exist on my motor, so I guess somebody did fail to get it right when they did the drawings. 

Once again, I really appreciate all of the effort you put into helping me with this. I have already placed my order for two of these retainers (I figured it can't hurt to have an extra one on hand..just in case). Hopefully they will have them in stock and I'll have them this week. Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## hardwatergrampa (May 4, 2009)

well looks like you solved it on your own they say they have the part on hand so you should be good to go hope every thing works out for ya let me know if its the right parts


----------



## txneal (May 5, 2009)

well, I may have figured it out on my own, but the fact that you had helped verify the part number made me feel pretty confident that I had found the right info. Although I have overcome this obstacle, I'm sure there will be another question or two in the near future, so it's nice to know that you guys are here and willing to share your knowledge. For someone like me, who doesn't have much experience with boat motors, this site provides a wealth of information and those of you who come here to share your knowledge are much appreciated! I'm sure you'll see me here again with more questions before long...and I'll post some pics of the boat I'm working on as soon as I can remember to buy some batteries for my camera. Thanks again, Hardwatergrampa....I'm amazed at all of the effort you put into to helping me!


----------



## hardwatergrampa (May 5, 2009)

well for one there is a good group of guys on here and 2 glad that we were of some help to ya and once again good luck hope it works out


----------

